# P11 G20 motor mounts.



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

Does anyone make urethane inserts for the G20 mounts. Or are they possibly the same as the Sentra Classic's or 200SX SE-R ones? I'm in desperate need of some for my turbo bluebird rockin around in the engine back. OK slamming around...


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

DRAGIN said:


> Does anyone make urethane inserts for the G20 mounts. Or are they possibly the same as the Sentra Classic's or 200SX SE-R ones? I'm in desperate need of some for my turbo bluebird rockin around in the engine back. OK slamming around...


No and No.

Contact Andreas Miko on sr20forum.com He has been able to figure out how to do NISMO inserts into P11 mounts. 

Or the other option is to poly fill them yourself.


----------



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

NismoPC said:


> No and No.
> 
> Contact Andreas Miko on sr20forum.com He has been able to figure out how to do NISMO inserts into P11 mounts.
> 
> Or the other option is to poly fill them yourself.


Thanks, I actually found a guy on G20.net who filled his with hi grade urethane and they look mint. he said they work great too. I just bought the urethane for like $26 and it arrived at my door step yesterday. It's a 2 part reactive mixture that can be bought in 2 stiffness grades. 80 shore and 94 shore. I'll try to take pics and do a little FAQ for people who might wanna try it. here is the link to buy it.

http://www.mcmaster.com/nav/enter.asp?partnum=8644K18&pagenum=3363


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Or you could have bought 3M Fast WindoWeld for around $8 a tube. It is polyurethane in a caulking tube and 1 tube has more than enough for 4 mounts.

Good luck with the Shore. Several members on sr20 forum have had great luck with it. 

I used 3M on my dog-bone mount and am very pleased especially because of the ease of use. A caulking gun is all you need and some tape to close off the ends of the mounts once the poly is filled. The others are the now discontinued P10 Place Racing solid poly mounts.


----------



## DRAGIN (Jul 3, 2005)

I completed this on my car and man does it work awesome. No real vibration at idle since my car only has 3 mounts (looks like front mount was omitted since the turbo is in the way. Never the less the engine sits very stable now.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

DRAGIN said:


> I completed this on my car and man does it work awesome. No real vibration at idle since my car only has 3 mounts (looks like front mount was omitted since the turbo is in the way. Never the less the engine sits very stable now.


Any pics of the mounts I would like to try this.


----------

